# what time do squiralls and rabbits come out?



## blake12395 (Mar 7, 2008)

i need to no when they do so i can stop wakin up at 7:am and huntin til 5pm


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, you could wait and see, or, I could give you a good time of season to go out. I find that Fall, when the maple trees (in particular) start to make the seed pods, which gracefully fall on you. That's about the time you look straight up, and fire. But you really want to stake out, and check which routes they use to come in and out of their "feeding ground." I like to find their entrance/exits, so that in the unlikely event of a miss, I can track them back to wherever it is they go.

But anyway, they love the 'helicopter' seedpods, and I can guarantee them there. (In Fall)

Hope this helps!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## blake12395 (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks for the information

ps i dont have maple trees


----------

